# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleep Paralysis: Do you resume sleep or do you force yourself up?

## Prontera

Trying to wake up in this mode is much harder than when you're dreaming. I always force myself up because I panic.  Do you chose to resume sleep? What happens?

----------


## nqwDE

I don't get what your saying.

----------


## Prontera

You know when you're in the sleep paralysis state, you have a sense of awareness over your surroundings. What do you do after this experience? Do you try to get up?

----------


## nina

There's a few options with SP. You can either forcibly try to wake, passively wait to wake, or...forcibly try to enter a LD/OBE, or passively wait to enter a LD. For me it just depends on the situation, I may do any of the above.

----------


## Puffin

I've woken up into SP once, but this was after a normal dream and before I began lucid dreaming at all. I ended up becoming scared and changed my breathing pattern, which is one of a few ways to wake up from it. Another way is to open your eyes; if the room is bright, visual stimuli might wake you up. Nina pretty much answered your question; you can either relax into it and enter an OBE/LD, or exit the SP. 

If I were to wake up into SP now, I'd try entering a lucid dream.

----------


## angie746

> Trying to wake up in this mode is much harder than when you're dreaming. I always force myself up because I panic.  Do you chose to resume sleep? What happens?



Best thing to do is just relax, nothing can hurt you its just hallucinations, if you fear it that will make the fear worse which again in turn will make the fear worse, see its like a vicious circle so if you just relax and go with it the experience will be a more pleasent one and as you go with it just say to yourself "i'm lucid dreaming" and voila your in a lucid dream..make take a while to get used to but when you do you will wander what you was worrying about  :smiley:  PM me anytime  :smiley:

----------


## snoop

If I get SP and _don't_ enter a dream consciously, it always just goes away and then I have to try and go back to sleep.  I don't ever panic though, I quite enjoy SP.

----------


## ninja9578

If I wake up in SP, I try to DEILD

----------

